# Pc zum zoggen



## ShutUpCrime (19. Januar 2012)

Tach! 

Bin neu hier, möchte mir n neuen Tower zum zocken zulegen und wollt ma von paar Pc-cracks wissen ob man was damit anfangen kann.

Hier die die Komponenten ...

Windows 7 Home Premium 
S510 2,5" SSD 60 GB 
ST31000524AS 1 TB 
BD-5300S 
GX-750W 
ETD-T60-TB 
2x DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo
FX-6100 
970 Extreme4 

kost 1.208.64 eus bei alternate

Danke schonma im Vorraus! >.<


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2012)

Leistungsmäßig ist der gut, aber er scheint mir viel zu teuer.

Siehe das Bild im Anhang: der PC ist bei hardwareversand.de per PC-Konfigurator zusammengestellt, da fehlt im Bild nur der DVD-Brenner (18 Euro) - mit Zusammenbau kostet der dann ca 750 Euro und ist genauso stark wie der bei Alternate. Win7 kostet 80-90 Euro, und wenn Du eine SSD mit 60 Gigabyte für Windows willst, dann kriegst Du für 80-100 Euro eine gute SSD. Also selbst mit Win7 plus SSD plus vlt einem "besseren" Gehäuse bist Du immer noch unter 1000 Euro,


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. Januar 2012)

Also wenn du schon so viel Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du auch gleich nen Intel-Prozessor nehmen.

i5 2500K
ASUS P8P67 REV.3.1
Thermalright Macho
8GB RAM (einfach der billigste)
GTX 560 Ti
Barracuda 1TB
Enermax 82+ 500W
Gehäuse deiner Wahl


----------



## ShutUpCrime (20. Januar 2012)

jo danke, hab schon gehört intel ist besser, lohnt i7? oder reicht i5?

Geldmäßig geht bis 1300


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. Januar 2012)

Intel is schon nochmal deutlich flotter als AMD. Der Aufpreis zum i7 lohnt sich nicht, da i7 und i5 beim zocken gleichschnell sind.
Das einzige, was der i7 mehr kann, ist, dass er seine 4 logischen Kerne teilenl kann, sodass noch 4 virtuelle entstehen. Das bringt z.B. bei Multitasking etc. was, aber beim Zocken wird das sogar zum Nachteil.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, bei Intel kannst Du dann halt den i5-2500k nehmen. Der kostet dann halt ca. 60-70€ mehr als der X4 970, den ich ausgesucht hab, und ein ähnlich gutes Board kostet auch ca 20€ mehr. Also zahlst Du ca 80-90€ mehr in der Summe. Der i5-2500k kann für deutlch mehr FPS sorgen, er kann aber auch je nach Spiel keinen Vorteil bieten.

Du kannst an sich genau das nehmen, was ich auch vorschlug, nur als Board zB das hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI P67A-C45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3 (das hat extern und intern auch USB3.0 und genügend USB2.0) und eben den i5-2500k hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 dann zahlst Du ca 85€ mehr als für meinen Vorschlag. Du bleibst damit dann trotzdem noch deutlich dem Preis des PCs bei alternate. 

Mehr würd ich persönlich nicht ausgeben, da die teureren CPUs praktisch nicht besser sind, und bei Grafikkarten zahlst Du für die Mehrleistung zuviel drauf, da solltest Du eher halt - FALLS zb in 1 oder 2 Jahren Spiele rauskommen, die Du "nur" noch auf mittel spielen kannst und Dir das nicht mehr ausreicht, eine neue Karte holen. 

Wenn Du das Budget aber komplett ausreizen WILLST, auch wenn der Aufpreis an sich zu hoch ist, dann kannst Du die neue AMD 7970 nehmen - die kostet ca 500 Euro, also ca 280 Euro mehr als die 6950, die ich in dem Beispiel "eingebaut" habe, und sorgt für ca 50-60% mehr FPS beim spielen. Da kommst Du mit 1300 Euro ungefähr hin (wenn Du windows dazukaufen musst UND eine SSD willst, wird es knapp). Oder auch eine Nvidia GTX 580, die kostet 400€ - die AMD 7970 ist ca 20% besser, d.h. in DEM Vergleich ist die Karte genau so viel besser, wie sie mehr kostet.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (20. Januar 2012)

Alles klar danke danke ! 

Wie siehts aus mit ...

i5-2600k (kostet 80€ mehr als i5-2500k)
1.2 GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
500 GB WD HDD SATA3, 16MB Cache, 7.200U/Min
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H B3 (Intel Z68 Chipsatz)  ?

Reicht ein 550W LC Silent Power Netzteil?

Inwiefern ist das Gehäuse wichtig? 
Muss ich auf was achten? 
Ist Gehäusedämmung notwendig wenn der Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter angeblich "extrem leise" sind?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2012)

der 2600 bringt nix, das lohnt sich überhaupt nicht.

die Graka ist auch okay, aber sehr viel schneller als die 6950 ist die nicht.

Festplatte kannst Du natürlich selber anpassen, je nach dem, was Du brauchst. Achte nur darauf, dass es keine "eco" oder "green" ist

das Board ist auch gut, aber der Z68 hat keine Vorteile zu P67 Chipsatz, außer dass Du mit dem Z68 auch onboard-Grafik nutzen kannst. Das Modell im speziellen ist halt nut Micro-ATX, also recht klein - da hast Du dann halt idR bei der Ausstattung kleinere Abstriche


Gehäuse: teurere Gehäuse können halt eine durchdachtere Lüftung, Dämmung und Kabelmenagement haben, ggf. sind auch die vorverbauten Lüfter dann besser/leiser. Moderne CPU-Lüfter und Grafikkartenlüfter können aber schon selbst sehr leise sein, d.h. ein wirklich gut gedämmtes Gehäuse ist an sich nur für sehr empfindliche Leute "nötig".


----------



## ShutUpCrime (20. Januar 2012)

Ok, hat mir gut weiter geholfen, danke sehr !


... letzte Frage: ist der Monitor geeignet? 

24 Zoll TFT LG W2442PE-BF 2ms, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Speaker


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Januar 2012)

Das LC-Power-Netzteil ist ein Billig-Netzteil, das wird dir kaum reichen, da es schlussendlich höchstens 350-400W leistet. Ich denke ein ANTEC High Current Gamer 520W wäre ideal für das System.

Monitor passt.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Januar 2012)

Gut zu wissen. Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, "geeignet" sowieso   vlt. schau mal bei amazon oder alternate nach Meinungen - es gibt halt nen Haufen Monitore. LG ist aber idR nie schlecht


----------



## ShutUpCrime (1. Februar 2012)

So bin drauf und dran zu bestellen und brauch n endgültiges ok. 
Will damit die neusten Spiele auf höchster Leistung spielen können. Am besten auch die, die in naher Zukunft erst noch erscheinen.

Intel Core i7-2600K - 4x3.4GHz, 8 MB Cache, Quadcore (ich weiß i5-2500K reicht aber will vielleicht doch noch n Paar andere Sachen damit anstellen, bin unendschlossen ob nicht doch i5 ...)
Enermax ETS-T40-TB Silent Wings (Extrem Leise!) 
8192 MB RAM DDR3 - 1866 MHz - 2x 4096 MB
2 GB AMD Radeon HD 6950 PCIe     oder     1.2 GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 PCIe
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H B3 (Intel Z68 Chipsatz, Z67 gibs da nicht)
2x Enermax T.B Gehäuselüfter (Front + Rückseite) (Extrem Leise!)
530W Be Quiet Pure Power L8 Netzteil (Sehr Leise)

... mit Windows 7 home 64bit, 24 Zoll TFT LG W2442PE-BF 2ms für bisl über 200 € und vorinstallation usw bin ich bei 1448,80 €

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Februar 2012)

Der 2600K ist wegen Hyperthreading halt auf dem Desktop oder bei Videobearbeitung usw. etwas schneller. Beim Zocken bringt Hyperthreading allgemein überhaupt nix bzw. ist sogar manchmal ein Nachteil. Da kommts halt nicht auf die Anzahl der Kerne, sondern vor allem auf die Leistung der einzelnen Kerne an. Deswegen leisten in manchen Spielen Dual-Cores fast so viel wie Quad-Cores, da die meisten Spiele von 4 Kernen noch gar nicht profitieren...also der 2600K hat beim Spielen halt keine Nachteile. 

Bei dem Kühler würde ich eher zum Thermalright Macho greifen. Der ist ganz sicher auch leise und hat eine bessere Kühlleistung...wobei der Enermax bestimmt auch nicht schlecht ist.

Die 1866-RAMs sind unnötig und zu teuer, da tuns auch die normalen 1333er...einfach der billigste Markenspeicher.

Die GTX 570 ist ja schneller als die 6950, dafür aber auch teurer. Wenn du eher auf Leistung als auf Preis/Leistung wert legst, dann kannst du die 570 nehmen (ansonsten eine 6870 oder eine 560 Ti). Die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadern wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Die ist einen Tick langsamer als die 570 und 30 Euro billiger. Du könntest auch dieHD7950 nehmen. Die sollte dann ca. 400 Euro kosten und ist etwas schneller als die GTX 580.

Als Lüfter sind die Bequiet Silent Wings sehr leise. Für die Front reicht einer mit max. 800rpm, hinten dann einer mit ca. 1200rpm, dann bleiben sie auch schön liese.

Was das Mainboard betriift: Es gibt die Chipsätze H61,H67,P67 und Z68.

Von den Bequiet-Netzteilen rate ich dir lieber ab. Die haben alle den sogenannten BQT-Bug. Und leise sind alle Markennetzteile. Also such dir eins von Antec. Cosair, Cougar, Enermax, Seasonic usw. raus. 550 bis 600W soltlen genau richtig sein. 

Wenn Du das alles verbessert hast, kannst du bestellen.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (1. Februar 2012)

Also da wo ich "eigentlich" bestellen möchte - neobuy.de - bieten sie diese Kühler an:

Cooler Master TX-3 (Sehr Leise!)
+ 29,90 EUR

Arctic Cooling Freezer7 V2 (Sehr Leise!) 
+ 34,90 EUR

Enermax ETS-T40-TB Silent Wings (Extrem Leise!) 
+ 39,90 EUR

Corsair H60 Flüssigkühlung (Extrem Leise!) <<< würde dann den nehmen !? 
+ 79,90 EUR

Corsair H80 Flüssigkühlung regelbar (Extrem Leise!)
+ 99,90 EUR

... Und das Z68 ist ok oder wie?

Also:

i5-2500K
GTX 570
8192 MB RAM DDR3 - 1866 MHz - 2x 4096 MB (ist nur 10 euro Unterschied)
Corsair H60 Flüssigkühlung 
800W Corsair Power Gaming Netzteil (eins mit weniger Watt für weniger Geld gibs da nicht)
und das Mainboard ...

Check?


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Februar 2012)

Möchtest du da "unbedingt" bestellen?

Natürlich sind die Komponente völlig okay, aber grade das Netzteil ist total unnötig. Da würde ich lieber ein besseres mit "nur" 600W nehmen. Oder grade die Wasserkühlung ist auch nur für extremes OC notwendig. Und leise sind die halt auch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Wenn du unbedingt bei diesem Shop bleiben willst, sind die Teile okay und du kannst bestellen. Ansonsten kann ich dir als Shop Hardwareversand empfehlen, und dann kannst du ja die Tipps aus #14 mal berücksichtigen.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (1. Februar 2012)

Ne muss nicht unbedingt sein.

so vielleicht?

Prozessor
Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Mainboard
ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Arbeitsspeicher
8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Grafikkarte
Point of View GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB DDR5

Netzteil
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620

Festplatte
WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s

Prozessorlüfter
be quiet!Dark Rock Advanced

Optisches Laufwerk
LG DH18NS schwarz bare SATA II

?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Februar 2012)

Das gefällt mir. 

Beim RAM könnte man z.B. noch 5 Euro sparen, aber der is schon okay. 
Bei der PoV 570 musst du dich drauf einstellen, dass sie relativ laut wird. Wenns dir was aus macht, dann rate ich dir, z.B. die Modelle von Gigabyte oder ASUS zu nehmen.

Ansonsten passt alles. So kannst du bestellen.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (2. Februar 2012)

Jaaa macht mir auf jeden Fall was aus. 
Schade das die bei hardwareversand keine Dämmung anbieten, jedenfalls hab ich nix dazu gefunden.

... und damit kann ich dann alles auf 100 % suchten? 

Wie hoch kann ich den i5-2500K übertakten?
... und wie geht das ^^

Die wollen mir den Kühler nicht einbauen weil der zu schwer ist und beim Transport Schäden verursachen kann, ist das schwer den selber einzubauen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Februar 2012)

Der PC ist mit ner anderen GTX 570 schon leise genug, wenn du die Lüfter evtl. noch runterregelst, da ist eine Dämmung unnötig.

Mit dem PC kannst du alles auf FullHD und maximalen Details suchten, außgenommen vielleicht Crysis 1 und Metro, aber das kann aktuell eh fast keine Karte. Bei den beiden Spielen kannst du halt nicht auf ULTRA, sondenr nur auf SEHR HOCH spielen, aber wer sieht das schon 

Wie hoch du den Prozessor takten kannst, hängt auch vom Board ab, aber ich denk mal, dass das ASRock Pro 3 bis 4.5 Ghz keine Probleme macht, drüber musst du halt n bisschen ausprobieren. High-End-Übertakterboads bringen ihn vielleicht auf max. 5.1 Ghz, dein "nur" auf 4.8 oder 4.9, aber wegen den paar Mhz brauch man kein 100 Euro teureres Board, oder? 
Es gibt verschiedene Weisen, zu übertakten. Am einfachsten ist es, den Multiplikator hochzusetzen. Der ist beim 2500K auf 33 (3,3Ghz), und wenn du ihn z.B. auf 4.0Ghz overlocken willst, dann stell den Multi dann auf 40 usw.... CoreVoltage usw. brauchst du übrigens nicht erhöhen. Und der Bequiet ist n hammergeiler Kühler, also wegen der Temp brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Die Sandy-Bridge bleibt wegen ihrer 32nm-Technologie sowieso sehr kühl.

Die Intelkühler sind ziemlich leicht einzubauen, du musst nur bei der Wärmeleitpaste aufpassen dass du nicht zu wenig bzw. zu viel nimmst. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, findest du im Internet bestimmt auch noch Anleitungen.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (2. Februar 2012)

Guuut ! 

Danke Meister ! 


... Ich hab noch Geld über und frage mich ob mich ein i7-2600K + GTX 580 noch glücklicher machen würde? ^^
Weil das Rechengerät ne weile herhalten soll und ich damit vielleicht auch noch andere Sachen vor hab.


----------



## SolidSnake05 (3. Februar 2012)

Edit: hier stand eh nur laut den super Experten nur Müll von daher unwichtiger Post


----------



## ShutUpCrime (3. Februar 2012)

Ok.
Danke das dir die Mühe gemacht hast! 

Gibs n Unterschied bei den Grafikkarten Asus / Amd?

Das Netzteil kann ich nicht auswählen. Wenn der Filter "alle passenden Artikel" eingeschaltet ist, ist 650W das Minimum. Beim Filter 500W-600W Netzteile zeigt er mir das auch nicht an.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

ook, die Komponenten sind natürlich auch okay 

Falls du zusätzlich noch eine SSD willst, dann rate ich dir von den OCZs dringendst ab !!! Die machen dir oft viel Ärger. Top sind die von Crucial oder Samsung. 

Mehr Geld für den 2600K ist eher sinnlos, der bringt nur bei bestimmten Sachen etwas mehr Leistung. Falls du wirklich 400 (!) Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben willst, dann greif gleich zu HD 7950, die leistet mehr als die GTX 580 und kostet ungefähr gleichviel. AUßerdem ist sie moderner (DX 11.1 usw.).  Auf sowas wie Physix oder 3D-Vision musst du halt verzichten. Dafür kannst du bei den AMD-Karten massenweise Bildschirme übereinanderstapeln.  Aber überlegs dir nochmal. Eine GTX 570 reicht auch locker aus. Ich komme mit meiner 560 Ti auch gut zurecht. Schon damit kannst du alles auf max. Details spielen.

Und nochmal: Ich rate von den Bequiet-Netzteilen wirklich ab !!! 500W reichen natürlich bei dem PC auch noch gut aus, aber n bisschen Reserve schadet ja auch nicht. Wenn da z.B. die HD 7950 dran hängt und du vielleicht iwann noch n paar HDDs nachrüsten willst oder irgendwas anderes, dann kanns knapp werden. Deswegen empfehle ich immer 550-600W.

Zu deiner Frage: AMD und Nvidia sind die Chiphersteller von den Karten, aber direkt von denen kannst du keine Karten kaufen. Von Marken wie ASUS, Gigabyte usw. kannst du die Karten hingegen kaufen, evtl. werden sie von dem jeweiligen Hersteller noch modifiziert (z.B. anderer Kühler/Lüfter)


----------



## ShutUpCrime (3. Februar 2012)

Aber die Netzteile von Antec sind in Ordnung oder?
Hab da jetzt Antec TruePower New 650W, was kleineres find ich nicht so richtig.

Ist SSD wichtig? 

Was hab ich darunter zuverstehen? "Auf sowas wie Physix oder 3D-Vision musst du halt verzichten"
3D brauch ich nicht aber was heißt Physix?


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Februar 2012)

physx ist von nvidia.
daneben gab es noch havok, aber das ist nich so der bringer, und ich finde physx ist eigentlich auch kein kaufgrund...
ssd ist n luxus produkt, wenn du nicht weißt, was das ist, bruachst du's im allgemeinen auch nicht


----------



## ShutUpCrime (3. Februar 2012)

Gut denn lass ich das ma weg. danke!


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> physx ist von nvidia.
> daneben gab es noch havok, aber das ist nich so der bringer, und ich finde physx ist eigentlich auch kein kaufgrund...
> ssd ist n luxus produkt, wenn du nicht weißt, was das ist, bruachst du's im allgemeinen auch nicht


 


Das Netzteil passt...eigentlich schon wieder n bisschen ZU viel, aber Reserven sind ja nie schlecht, man weiß ja nie...

Eine SSD verkürzt z.B. das Hoch- bzw. Runterfahren und evtl. auch die Ladezeiten bei Spielen, und die Arbeit auf dem Desktop etc.
Ich finde, das geht so schon schenll genug und man MUSS sowas nicht haben...

Du hast Recht, qaaaaaak, aber die Alternative dazu wäre die HD 6950, die für etwas mehr Geld und gleicher Leistung halt KEIN Physix etc. hat...
Dann wäre es ja blöd, nicht zur 560 Ti zu greifen


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Am Ende muss man halt selber wissen, was es einem Wert ist. zB wenn ich jetzt eine GTX 560 Ti und eine 6950 zum gleichen Preis hab, die AMD aber leiser ist, dann verzichte ich liebend gern auf PhysX, was eh nur ganz wenige Spiele unterstützen. 

Oder auch eine SSD: wenn man die ca 100e übrig hat, dann ist eine SSD sehr nett - aber wenn man stattdessen dann woanders sparen muss oder am Ende sagt "schnelleres Öffnen von Tools und Browsern und schnelleres Laden von WIndows ist zwar schön und gut - aber für das Geld hätte ich mir dann doch lieber 2-3 schöne gekauft", dann lässt man es lieber mit der SSD.

Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen eine Samsung 830, und klar: windows lädt schnell, also 30 Sek nach Einschalten bin ich beim Anmeldeschirm, 10 Sek nach dem Eintippen des Passwortes kann ich schon ins Internet. Und der Browser oder andere Tools auf c: öffnen sich so schnell, als seien sie schon vorher geladen worden und nur minimiert gewesen. Aber ist mir das 100€ wert? Ich sag mal: so: ja, grad so, und zwar weil meine Windows-PLatte ausgerechnet dann, wenn ich NICHT am PC war, sondern auf dem Sofa lümmelte, immer arbeitete und das genervt hat - nun ist Ruhe


----------



## ShutUpCrime (3. Februar 2012)

Denn lass ich SSD weg und nehm die HD7950, passt!


----------



## SolidSnake05 (3. Februar 2012)

Edit: genauso Sinnloser Misst


----------



## ShutUpCrime (3. Februar 2012)

Ok das Youtube-Beispiel hat mich überzeugt. 

Wozu ist dann die HDD Platte da? Wenn du sagst 60gb SSD für Betriebssystem und paar Spiele. Kann ich die HDD dann auch einfach weg lassen? Ist 60Gb nur halb so schnell wie 120Gb oder hat das damit nix zu tun? 
da seh ich nicht durch >.<

Ist Antec Truepower New 550W ok?


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Februar 2012)

@ solid bleib mal ganz cool.
1. eine ssd bringt dir in games kein einziges FPS mehr, alles andere ist fake, habe ich selbst getestet. 
so nun noch die ladezeit bei MW3 resistance mit einer Spinpoint F3 getestet: 23 Sekunden. also 10 sekunden weniger als mit der hdd im video.
bei wow ist die messung ein epic fail, denn man sieht, dass in dem video zusätzliche daten heruntergeladen/aktualisiert werden.
von wem ist denn, das video? ach ja OCZ...
2. bequiet hat den bequiet bug, kannst du ja gerne abstreiten aber ist ein fakt, und muss hier nicht mehr neu durch gekaut werden, google danach, dufindest genug material dazu.
3. deine werte sehen sehr schön aus sind aber sicher nicht unter voller last gemessen, und ich schätze du hast auch das gemessen, was die komponenten aus der dose ziehen richtig?
der x4 955 braucht 160W, dazu noch die 190W der HD6950(@stock) bin ich schon 30W über deinem wert.
4. bei der dimension des netzteils gebe ich dir recht, aber 450W sind bei einer solchen graka zwar möglich aber schon etwas hart an der grenze.
würde ein antec hcg 520 empfehlen.


----------



## chiubiu (3. Februar 2012)

ShutUpCrime schrieb:


> Ist 60Gb nur halb so schnell wie 120Gb oder hat das damit nix zu tun?


 
Die bei Festplatten angegebenen GB (Gigabyte) geben die Gröse der Platte an, also wieviel  Bilder, Daten, Filme, Games....du darauf speichern kannst. Geschwindigkeit wird bei mechanischen Festplatten in rpm (Umdrehungen pro Minute) oder bei SSD in Schreibgeschwindigkeit bzw Lesegeschwindigkeit angegeben (MB/s z.B.)

Üblicherweise installiert man  das Betriebssystem, evtl. Programme und bei viel Speicherplatz Games auf die SSD, die HDD brauchst du z.B. um Fotos, Dateien etc, zu speichern, bei denen Geschwindigkeit keine grosse Rolle spielt.

Bei Game Ladezeiten kann ich nichts über SSD sagen, aber bei Programmen und vorallem Systemstart bringens sie sehr viel (bei mir jedenfalls). Win7 startet etwa in 10s.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Eine SSD binrgt bei der SpieleLEISTUNG (genau wie bei anderen Anwendungen) nichts - sondern nur bei den Ladezeiten oder zB bei Festplattenintensiven Anwendungen, bei denen der Rechenvorgang von dauerndem Nachladen/speichern begleitet wird. Und bei den Ladezeiten von SPielen bringt es auch nur dann was, wenn das Spiel auf der SSD ist - dafür brauchst Du aber dann eine sehr große SSD, sofern Du nicht nur immer 2-3 Lieblingsspiele am PC auf der SSD haben willst. Ich zB bräuchte allein für meine Steam-Spiele schon eine 300GB-SSD, das heißt: weit über 400€ für die SSD... 

Es kann - wenn windows auf der SSD ist und ein Spiel auf der HDD - vlt. minimale Vorteile geben, weil windows im Hintergrund halt auf der SSS läuft und somit nicht "bremst" - aber das ist nicht so viel, dass man eine SSD als "leistungssteigernd" bezeichnen kann.

Eine SSD ist halt ein Komfortartikel - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Bei SSDs gibt es das Phänomen, dass kleinere SSDs etwas langsamer als die größeren aus der gleichen Modellreihe sind - aber trotzdem sind die noch sehr schnell, das merkst Du ehrlich gesagt als User nicht, sondern kannst es nur messen. Ich bin jedenfalls was den Speed betrifft mit meiner Samsung 830 sehr zufrieden, die hat 64GB und ist nach nun ca 2 Wochen Betrieb zu 60% gefüllt, wobei ich jedes Tool und Office auf der SSD habe und auch meine "eigene Dateien" der letzten 2 Wochen, natürlich auch alle Updates und Treiber usw.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

Jop, da kann ich quaaaak bzw. Herb nur zustimmen. Bleib bei deiner ursprünglichen Aufstellung und lass dich von solid mal nicht durch teilweise falsche behauptungen durcheinanderbringen.

Netzteil reichen Natürlich 520W sehr gut aus (450 werden wie schon gesagt auch so schon knapp...und man will ja iwann evtl. noch n paar Sachen nachrüsten), aber mit 600W bist du noch besser dran.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (10. Februar 2012)

Soo hab jetzt so bestellt.

i5-2500K
ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5, AMD Radeon HD 7950, 3GB, PCI- Express
8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper DDR3U 1600
Antec Truepower New 550W
Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 750GB SATA 3 6GB/s
Thermalright Silver Arrow
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS

Danke nochma. Peace!


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Februar 2012)

Perfekt.


----------

